# المنتدى منتدى اقسام السرفرات و البيع والشراء و الاعلان اقسام البيع والشراء قسم عروض البيع والشراء طلبات : مطلوب هاتف نوكيا 95 8 جيغا

## Sma_Inka

_أبحث عن هاتف نوكيا N95 للبيع بثمن مناسب ابعث لي عالخاص او اترك رد_

----------

